

What happened at Go Daddy on Sept. 10, 2012 - libraryatnight
http://inside.godaddy.com/inside-story-happened-godaddy-com-sept-10-2012/

======
gvb
_In the event of Sept. 10, however, the hardware was not able to fit the
entire forwarding table, which was 210x their normal routes into the FIB
memory, and the routers fell back to "software switching mode."_

Why was the entire forwarding table 210x their normal routes? Is that a normal
expansion due to the exponential nature of a fully (or substantially)
connected graph or did something Very Bad happen and GoDaddy effectively DOSed
their forwarding tables?

If (a), then GoDaddy missed the fact that they had nearly exhausted their FIB
table physical size. This is easy to do and understandable.

If (b), they the article has not come clean why they had a massive, unexpected
forwarding table size increase.

------
mariuolo
The point is: do we actually care?

